# fancy pigeon



## nu2pigeons (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, I have taken on the job of finding a new home for my employer's fancy pigeon. He was adopted a few months ago but he has been going after the doves and attacking them so he had to be caged. Previously, they were altogether in this amazing outdoor enclosure that is about 30 feet by 15 feet and about 9 feet tall. There are peacocks and chickens and doves and this one pigeon but then he had to be separated. He seemed to get along fine with the larger birds but not the doves. 

Anyway, he is now in a temporary foster home and is with some ducks and chickens but he needs to be moved because the ducks and chickens aren't able to access their usual garden area while he is there and the foster home would like him moved. 

I've found another foster home for him and he'll be in a large wire cage and this person has parrots and other birds and will keep Fancy Pants indoors as it's quite cold (we're in British Columbia). 

I think he is the neatest bird but my husband and I aren't ready to take him now as we just sold our home and we're renting and hoping to buy a place in the spring. 

Does anyone know of a great home in the B.C. area where this guy could have a good life? He's so sweet and traveled in a soft pet carrier for 8 hours without making a peep. He's just so easy going and seems to think the ducks and chickens are his family now. 

Here are a few pics of him taken in his original home:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No...it doesn't work housing pigeons with doves. They don't get along at all.
Like wise, pigeons and parrots shouldn't be together because the parrots often kill the pigeons. They have such strong beaks and a pigeon doesn't have a chance. I learned the hard way in both instances.


----------



## nu2pigeons (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, that's good to know about the parrots. I''m going to have a look at the foster home tomorrow to check it out and will find out if he had intended to allow the pigeon to be near the parrots. The pigeon will have his own cage but I don't know if he was going to give the pigeon free time out of the cage 'with' the parrots. If so, I will make sure he doesn't or find another foster home. Thank you for letting me know!


----------

